# Pure sex on two wheels



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 5, 2018)

*2019 model. 243 hp. That's enough hp to get you into trouble really fast. *


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Nov 5, 2018)

I am not sure where sexy comes from unless you just want to look at it in your driveway. To actually get on and punish it takes a lot of work. Several Gs can be had at any moment. My son wants me to help him turbo charge a GXSR. Not sure why since they get along just fine straight out of the showroom. For me drag strips and closed circuit tracks are the way to go. I guess my age has something to do with it. Thanks


----------



## old guy (Nov 6, 2018)

The first time I rode my 1100 Yamaha, I grabbed a hard 2nd gear & it took the bars right out of my hands. I can't imagine 243 horsepower.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm thinking population control device is what 243hp on two wheels results in. Great looking bike.


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 6, 2018)

I’m old school, these are what a great looking machine means to me.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 6, 2018)

Beauty is and always has been, in the eye of the beholder. 

Italians are well known for bright red and flowing lines. Be it a car or a m/c. I'm too old and too big to mount that Ducati. Ideally, the rider would be about 5-07 and 150 lbs. tops. 

Oh yeah, and be young. Young enough to still have a very flexible spine.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 6, 2018)

Guess sex is different for everyone, you couldn't melt and pour that no seat thing on me, now those grizz posted i'd take in a heartbeat.


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 6, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> Guess sex is different for everyone, you couldn't melt and pour that no seat thing on me, now those grizz posted i'd take in a heartbeat.


If I ever hit the lotto, one of those Black lightning machines will be in my garage!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 6, 2018)

grizz55chev said:


> If I ever hit the lotto, one of those Black lightning machines will be in my garage!!


Can I have my Triumph back when you do?


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 6, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> Can I have my Triumph back when you do?


Absolutely!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 6, 2018)

Motorcycles have always been an adrenaline thing for me. Not just a mode of transportation. I've never owned a sedate m/c, except for the two Yamaha BW-200's dirt bikes that we own. 

If I wanted to just mosey on down the highway, I'd own a Harley. For me, it has to be similar to getting into a fighter jet, when I get ready to go for a ride. My current BMW is more an of A-10 than an F-35. But.....it still produces enough adrenaline in me to get the job done.


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 6, 2018)

Bless yer heart, Officer.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 6, 2018)

grizz55chev said:


> Bless yer heart, Officer.




I know.....right?


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 6, 2018)

seen few vincents on the road & in shows, never seen a crocker, other than pics.

like the duc, too, tho my pick would be...


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 6, 2018)

rocketnorton said:


> seen few vincents on the road & in shows, never seen a crocker, other than pics.
> 
> like the duc, too, tho my pick would be...





Many years ago, I had a friend who had one of those. He was the slowest of the bunch...........


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 6, 2018)

ya 441 victors were quicker, but they dont have that head n cam drive.


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 6, 2018)

rocketnorton said:


> seen few vincents on the road & in shows, never seen a crocker, other than pics.
> 
> like the duc, too, tho my pick would be...


Saw a Crocker at a museum in Solvang, Calif. That machine was THE best one there, and he had some doozies! I’ll see if I can find the pics in my files, I made a special trip by the museum on a trip up from my in-laws place in San Clemente, about 2 1/2 hrs outa our way, but worth every minute!


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 6, 2018)

Museum at Solvang, Calif.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 6, 2018)

What's up with the con rod lying on the seat?


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 6, 2018)

1Alpha1 said:


> What's up with the con rod lying on the seat?


Long story.


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 6, 2018)

1Alpha1 said:


> What's up with the con rod lying on the seat?


I’m posting some more of the pics from the MC Museum in Solvang over in the WTF thread, if yer interested. Been about 4 years since we went there so I don’t remember why the con rod was on the seat, I’m still looking through a lot of pics taken there.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Nov 6, 2018)

bowtechmadman said:


> I'm thinking population control device is what 243hp on two wheels results in. Great looking bike.


 I remember a few years ago while working with Kawasaki when they started their H series triples. They were selling pretty well when very few started making mods to send them down the road a little quicker. Compared to the bikes of the day they were not too bad, but the 750 was like turning a dump truck or stopping one at 100 MPH. After just one year the owners of the 750's were disappearing faster then those on other scooters. That was because they were getting killed more often. To this day they are not for beginners or never were. I hated when customers would come in complaining about a miss at 130 or some strange vibration. I was expected to go ride the thing to see what I thought. My leathers had so much padding and extra stitching that it was a wonder I could lift my leg. Never would be interested in that endeavor today. Thanks


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 6, 2018)

The dealers would sell to anyone that had the money in hand. Get um on the bike and out the door.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 6, 2018)

grizz55chev said:


> Long story.




I figured.............


----------



## Quentin Orr (Jun 7, 2019)

There is a great shop here that has a gaggle of euro speedster bikes for hire.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 5, 2019)

My sexy bike is a MV Augusta f4 what a machine.

My Yamaha four cylinder two stroke. Weren’t allowed in the USA brought in as used bikes.


----------



## Kel71 (Jul 5, 2019)

*2020 MV Superveloce*
https://www.asphaltandrubber.com/bikes/mv-agusta-superveloce-800-production-2020/


----------



## Del_ (Jul 5, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> I figured.............



1Alpha1 hasn't visited since Feb. 2019.

Anyone know him?

Seems I remember him being from Arizona.

A month ago or so I searched MC accidents in Arizona and came up with a couple of matches.

FYI.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jul 5, 2019)

Del_ said:


> 1Alpha1 hasn't visited since Feb. 2019.
> 
> Anyone know him?
> 
> ...


He’s MIA, used to be JW and Lone Wolf’s favorite sparing partner.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 6, 2019)

That gives me a chubby. [emoji7]


----------



## Ripturner (Jul 7, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> View attachment 683559
> 
> 
> *2019 model. 243 hp. That's enough hp to get you into trouble really fast. *


Nice ride! My Duc is a few years back. She is still plenty fast and as beautiful as the day she came home with me.


----------



## rocketnorton (Jul 7, 2019)

one eye just put together.
pure - 50yr ago.


----------

